# airboat 4 sale



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

16 ft fiberglass airboat great little entry level boat its not a $45000 go fast boat but a little extra time it will get u out there.It has a 4 cyl gpu lycoming engine 125 hp .. e mail me and I will send pics. I'm asking 2500$ or looking for a Chevy suburban in trade.


----------

